# which college to go through AIEEE



## nims11 (Jun 10, 2011)

my AIEEE overall rank - 6491
state rank - 185
home state - jharkhand

according to last years central counselling opening closing ranks till round 5, i have shortlisted these which i can get.

- IT at MNNIT,allahabad
- IT at NIT, surathkal
- CSE at NIT,calicut
- CSE at NIT,rourkela
- CSE at BIT mesra

my parents and i are giving BIT mesra more preference as its easy to get a seat due to home state quota and its about an hour or two from my house by car.

i am more inclined for CSE compared to IT. also i am planning to do M.tech after B.tech.

counselling registration will start tomorrow and choice locking will start from 18th.

any suggestions which option should take or which options should i add...
thanks in advance.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

BIT,mesra


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2011)

Yup..!! Go for BIT Mesra


----------



## priyu (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah.even i'll suggest BIT mesra.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 11, 2011)

Although NIT Surathkal is regarded a better college [ according to the closing ranks atleast ] , for you BITS MEsra is ideal , studying in such a good college near home will be good. 

Although , still , your rank is quite exceptional , i know many who would without any doubt choose NIT Surathkal , they worked hard to get this far so they would want to be at the best place they can. Near/Far from Home hardly matters.

Dammit. I would have been as confused as you are now


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yup Go for Bit Mesra...


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 11, 2011)

why not try for MLNR allahabad. It's an NIT... at your rank you can get it easily


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 11, 2011)

can't u get NIT, Durgapur?.....according to my teachers they it is the "best" NIT.......i dunno


----------



## nims11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gauravs90 said:


> why not try for MLNR allahabad. It's an NIT... at your rank you can get it easily



MNNIT and MLNR is the same thing. i won't get CS in it. the closing rank last year in the 5th rank for CS in MNNIT was in 4Ks.



sammy_cool said:


> can't u get NIT, Durgapur?.....according to my teachers they it is the "best" NIT.......i dunno



i don't think that's true.

btw thanks to all for the advice, i have filled the choices with CS at mesra along with few others. will add some more good choices before locking them


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 11, 2011)

What are those "few others"?


----------



## mitraark (Jun 11, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> can't u get nit, durgapur?.....according to my teachers they it is the "best" nit.......i dunno



hwhahwahwhahaahahahah hhahahahaah ahahahahahah

* P.S. - WOw , i typed those in CAPS , it was made lower case  .. nice.

On a more sensible note , NIT Durgapur hardly would be considered even in the Top 10 NITs , and all of its credit would go to the COre Branches like MME , ME etc.. CSE , IT is miserable.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 11, 2011)

mitraark said:


> hwhahwahwhahaahahahah hhahahahaah ahahahahahah
> 
> * P.S. - WOw , i typed those in CAPS , it was made lower case  .. nice.
> 
> On a more sensible note , NIT Durgapur hardly would be considered even in the Top 10 NITs , and all of its credit would go to the COre Branches like MME , ME etc.. CSE , IT is miserable.



name the top colleges...i need them :3


----------



## priyu (Jun 12, 2011)

NIT Trichy,warangal,surathkal.these are the top 3 nit's.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 12, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> What are those "few others"?



trichy,warangal,surathkal (even though i have no chance in them, but who knows )
calicut.
Thinking of adding rourkela, MNNIT at lower preference.


----------



## priyu (Jun 12, 2011)

Dude,what's ur bitsat score?u may get something good in bits.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 12, 2011)

^^279
won't get anything


----------



## mitraark (Jun 12, 2011)

Just go to BITS Mesra , very good college , so near home as well , you will have no problem.



sammy_cool said:


> name the top colleges...i need them :3



The top NIT as told by others are Warangal Surathkal and Calicut . NIT Durgapur is decent enough and since you are from Kolkata it would be advantageous in certain ways. 

For WBJEE you can consider IEM SAlt Lake , it is very renowned in ECE CSE IT Depts...


----------



## Angel92 (Jun 13, 2011)

Firstly i would like to tell u that their is not much diff in CSE and IT. .During b.tech u wil be having same courses in IT and CSE. .And through AIEEE you wil get govt. Clg. .So i think u prefer to go in your hometown clg


----------



## deathwish (Jun 13, 2011)

Angel92 said:


> Firstly i would like to tell u that their is not much diff in CSE and IT. .During b.tech u wil be having same courses in IT and CSE. .And through AIEEE you wil get govt. Clg. .So i think u prefer to go in your hometown clg



There is a bit of difference between IT and CSE as the latter has both hardware and software subjects (eg. Communication Systems, Analog Electronics, etc.) while IT is purely software oriented.

However, this shouldn't be a deciding criteria for you, as the courses aren't worlds apart. If I were you (How I wish I was!), I would choose BIT Mesra.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 15, 2011)

I would say go to NIT Calicut. I don't think you should give preference to the one near home as everyone has to go outside home most probably 1000 kms apart.
So why not take NIT Calicut. Its one of the top NITs also it has NITian tag which you will not get in BIT. And believe me once you are in college you will not go to your home for months, whether your college is near or far. So just think, you will not be the only one who are far away from home. Just go away with that option dude. NIT Calicut will be the best option.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> name the top colleges...i need them :3



EVerywhere I read, BIT mesra is ranked above the NIT's or with Warangal and Trichy.


----------

